# New on mimb



## fatcat 650 (Nov 22, 2009)

:34:I am new to m i m b but have been a member on highlifter since 07 and a few other mud oriented atv forums as well .

I have heard nothing but good things about the m i m b forums on the other forums .

I like highlifter forums but there to many people that know everything about nothing on highlifter / I hope that this site isnt the same.

I also wanted to ask if anyone else is having problems visiting highlifter ? 

I keep getting a (HTTP 400 Bad Request error) when I try to get on highlifter forums .


I should have been paying attention there is already a sticky to introduce yourself as a new member . sorry:34:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=56106#post56106


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome, i think there forum is down because its having a 400 error for every one


----------



## fatcat 650 (Nov 22, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=56106#post56106


Lol at this thread^^^^ I see mr let 'er eat is on here aswell


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You are right. This is a great forum. Mostly because of the great people, but also b/c we don't put up w/ the BS like them. We have a no BS policy. :rockn:


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

You'll like it here glad to have ya!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You'll love it here... I migrated from HL also... these guys are great


----------

